# Congratulations Imi and Gav - *Update* Picture On Page 2



## loop

i got a text this morning congratulations to you all sending lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:
:crib:​


----------



## Suz

Ooo Did I miss something. Last I heard Imi Was running off to go Buy Harry Potter.


----------



## loop

i know i was lasttxtin her at around tea time and she didnt say nething maybe harry potter sent her ova the edge x


----------



## Suz

I know she was excited about it....BUT WOW...What a way to get the baby out....


----------



## loop

think that i must try t now 


well if it worked for imi x


----------



## Suz

Congrats Hun! Im so Excited for you. :headspin:I cant wait to see pictures!

(Did you get your Harry Potter Book. I can just picture it now. Your standing in line and your waters break, so everyone let you cut to the front of the line to get your Harry potter book. :headspin:Please tell me that you didnt read it in between contractions.):hugs:Cant wait to hear your story hun. Love Ya

xxxSuzxxx


----------



## Steph

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW where did this come from hehe

Congrats Imi and Gav!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Trinity

Oh wow .. congratulations Imi and Gav!!! Hope all is well .. looking forward to seeing pics and hearing your story.

PS. Hope you got the Harry Potter book .. hehe


----------



## vicky

i have just text you but congratulations hun


----------



## MrsE

Blimey Imi you didn't waste any time. Little madam knew you wanted to read that Harry Potter book lol.
Congratulations to you both :happydance::headspin:

Cx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Imi and Gav :D


----------



## stephlw25

OMG !!! wasnt expecting this !!! must of been the excitment of getting harry potter book !!

CONGRATULATIONS !!


----------



## bexxie

Eh?
I go to bed laughing at Imi getting book so late and this happens,OMG!!!!!!!!

Well darling congratulations,am so excited to see pics of your princess

bex


----------



## Wobbles

I was gonna say she'd go when trying to read that book LMAO bless

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Pregnancy%20Stuff/bcbbgirl.gif https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Pregnancy%20Stuff/bcbbgirl.gif https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Pregnancy%20Stuff/bcbbgirl.gif

CONGRATULATIONS Imi & Gav x x x x


----------



## bexxie

what are weights etc


----------



## Wobbles

Eleanor Jean born at 5.57am 5lb 15

x


----------



## beanie

Cogratulations Imi and Gav - jeez the things some people do to get to the front of the queue ;)


----------



## Jo

Woohoo Congrats to both of you!!

PMSL one of last thing she said to me was Ellie better wait now til monday:rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

Imi sent me a pic to share with you girls 

Ellie J

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Other%20Peoples%20Stuff/elliej.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## bexxie

aww what a darling...........hope I get to see her when I come to chester


----------



## Wobbles

yer hehe


----------



## beanie

aww she is gorgeous. :)


----------



## Jo

Awwwww she is gorgeous :)


----------



## loop

aww bless her x


----------



## wannabmum

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_11_58.gifCongrats Imi n Gav, She's is gorgeous.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne

Wooohoooo, when i saw the post i was so shocked as i hadn't seen a "i'm in labour post"

Congratulations to you both!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

What a beautiful little girl :headspin:


----------



## Eelis

Good ole' Harry Potter eh? Congrats x


----------



## Trinity

Aww she is beautful :hugs:


----------



## Suz

Awe Imi and Gav, She is beautiful! Look at that full head of hair. Congrats again!

Here is the Harry Potter Spell Word that workded for Imi

"Exit-e-s Baby-e-s" ;)


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

*Contrats.....Awww, she's soooo sweet! *

*xxx*


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/congrat2.gif

Many congratulations Imi and Gav - Cant wait to hear all about it! - Shes beautiful!


----------



## StirCrazy

Congrats guys! :happydance:


----------



## Mynxie

congratulations x


----------



## vejables

congrats imi! shes adorable!!


----------



## Tezzy

congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hels

CONGRATULATIONS IMI & GAV!!!

What fantastic news, she is totally gorgeous, looking forward to hearing more!
xxxxx


----------



## Amanda

OMG!!!! Talk about a surprise!!!!

Congratulations both!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can't wait to see her at Chester!:hugs:


----------



## Steph

She's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!Can we nickname her Hermione??xx


----------



## KX

OMG I cant believe it!

*CONGRATULATIONS Imi, Gav and Maddie & Welcome little Ellie.*


She is beautiful, hope u r ok Imi, look forward to the birth story!

xxx


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations Imi and Gav. So glad Ellie has arrived, hopefully you will get time to relax and read Harry Potter.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

jesus cant believe shes hae ellie all the best she looks beautiful


----------



## Dionne

yay what a supprise

well done hun :)

she is stunnning :)

such a tiny little thing awwwwwwww


----------



## sophie

Congrats Imi and Gav, she is absolutly goreous!
xx:happydance:


----------



## Louise

wow, how strange. I pmed her yesterday askin when her little one was due, and then I see this thread! Well, congrats Imi and Gav- you're baby is gorgeous! x x


----------



## Mango

Awww wow, *Congrats Imi* on your beautiful lil darling !!!! :headspin:


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

*Congrats Imi & Gav* 

well done you, baby is absolutley beautiful 

take it easy chat soon Spunky xxxx


----------



## LynnieH

Just to let you all know little Ellie is beautiful, tiny and perfect! I didn't want to let her go.


----------



## Suz

Awe! Any word on when they can come home?


----------



## Imi

Suz i had her at 5.57am and was home at 2.30pm lol

xxx


----------



## Suz

WOW Imi, They let you go home that quick! That is great.


----------



## Stef

Congratulations!!

She' adorable 

xx


----------

